# HI NEED LIL help with light syncing music and flying crank ghost?



## jack the punkinking (Sep 13, 2010)

my flying crank ghosts motors out went and was wondering if ne1 cud point the way of sum motors? oh one other ? my gemmy light show went out any ideas of sum affordable ways to sync lights to music. i liked mine did me gd but looking for something similiar any ideas be appreciated. oh yea sorry if i posted this in the wrong place. thanks!


----------



## jack the punkinking (Sep 13, 2010)

halloween 2013!


----------

